# Large Bass in pond



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

After fishingin saltwater 99% of the time, i decided to try some freshwater after i saw a few bass in my friendspond.Used a small plastic frog and a REBEL lure... caught about 15 in 2 hours time. and threw them all back. Thanks for reading









I had a blast, and im sure to be back there again


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice bass, looks like you had fun. That lake sure is grassy,bet the frog lure came in handy.


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks man. Yeah the pond used to be 3 acres and about 8-10 ft deep but something happened w the drain into Pond Creek so it's knee deep and half the size. However that allows for some hungry fish. And as long as I stay on top they keep biting. I'm sure I'll post again for my next trip.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

try throwing a white or watermelon zoom fluke. worm hook, no weight. Twitch it over the grass or occasionally let it flutter in the pockets and watch your line. conditions like yours they should tear it up, escpecially the watermelon color


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll try that. Thanks for the advice. 

And does anyone know if there is a best time to fish for bass, kinda like tides work for saltwater? Obviously there is no tides in a small pond, so what else can I use to judge the productivity of my fishing? Thanks.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

never tried a spinning reel on a casting rod...... points 4 originality!:clap


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the finger rest. Hahaha


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jdub (8/25/2009)*I like the finger rest. Hahaha


You dont hold your spinning reel upside-down, do you?


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

No,I hold it the right way, butI like to rest my finger on the knob for added leverage. . . I dunno, its personal preference i guess. It works for me so I'll stick to it.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

is that pond off of hamilton bridge road?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like fun!!! keep the pics coming!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

im still tripin over the whole spinning reel on a casting rod is that even legal haha:hotsun


----------

